# hey, my names christian im new



## chrisboy101 (Jul 6, 2007)

ive just recently got into mantises ,i jus got my first african mantid on wednesday


----------



## Asa (Jul 6, 2007)

Yo. 8)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi 101!~


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Ian (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Chris!


----------

